# Philly people rude?



## Flyersfan

I saw Marksworld posting about Philly people.
I wanted to share my experience of this weekend with everyone. First of all I grew up near Deptford NJ, moved away in 1990 when I was 25. I spent most of my summers at my grandmothers house in the Villas NJ. I'm going to say that I know there are arseholes all over this great country, but Philly a$$holes take it to a whole 'nuther level. Sat. I was fishing a Townbank jetty. Just off of Emerson ave. There were some guys sharing rides on a jet ski, I take it because they all chipped in for gas. Anyway when they saw that their cruisin' close to the jetty was getting long stares from me they came closer. When they were leaving there was about 6 of them taking their jet ski off the beach by driving a truck on the beach. When passing one of them said "smugley", CATCH ANYTHING?
I said NO ! One of them said smiling, "TWO MANY JETSKIS" I said nothing because I was clearly out numbered.
I noticed they had Penzy tags. I told them that lower township police would have their ass if they knew they were driving on the beach.
Driving a truck on the beach is not smart in Lower Township. I would never rat, but because they clearly disrespected my right to fish. I will inform Lower Township of their lauching practices at Emerson Ave., and my Philly friends will have to find a new place to lauch their "water croutch rocket".


----------



## lipyanker

considering you saw state tags out of the 57 major cities in the pennsylvania and the hundreds of townships and boroughs in this state even though their actions were rude crude and down right ignorant it is diffulcult to assume those individuals are from Philadelphia.
Furthermore having spent a considerable amount of my life in philadelphia. I'll be the first to tell you there are plenty of arse holes here and i spent 20 years of my life putting some of them behind bars. also I've meant assholes in NJ DE MD VA NC SC FL etc but i'll never place the city as the source of the behaviour


----------



## Flyersfan

Let me say this first. Both sides of my family are rooted in Philadelphia. I can show you my great grandfathers immigration papers from 1900. I know there are good people from there. This I will say is my OPINION and you can never change my experiences. The asshole to good people ratio in SOUTH Philly ESPECIALLYfavors the assholes. Now I'm not the only one who sees it that way. A good part of the sports nation sees it that way too. They take pleasure in it. They think it's cool. Being BAD. I tell they act BAD when in a group, but one on one it's a different story. I bet not one of those 6 guys would have said a thing on their own. They're NOT tough, they think they are. OH I knew they were from Philly because I asked.


----------



## fishinmama

while Philly Sports Fans seem to have garnered notorious reputation -- they can be the best of the best or the worst of the worst (BTW, i am a Philly Sports Fan, and don't think i am rude--certainly don't try to be) -- there are good & bad everywhere.
i think you encountered a group of cocky kids, who always seem to be more arrogant when they are in a crowd, than when they are alone. they are acting out to please their peer group & themselves by "teasing" you, which unfortuneatly many young adults deem "cool".
it sounds as tho they enjoyed "testing" you. 
i am glad that you reported the beach driving -- as no one should be doing it -- cocky or not.


----------



## Flyersfan

believe me mama I was young and grew up in a Philly suburb and I know how that can be, and I don't want to believe that they are rude, I spent the better part of 17 years here in Va trying to defend those people, but when I've had experiences with them like I have that not being the only one...... I've taken my Eagles stickers off my truck and I no longer wish to be associated with that crowd. I will instead root
for the Eagles in private.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*All I can say is this*

You get bad apples in every crowd. I don't care where you are from. As for the driving on the beach, you have to call US when it's happening. Don't wait cause WE can't do anything after they are gone. I have delt with all kinds of people from all over the country in my 18yrs on the job. Like I said, it doesn't really matter where they are from. Sometimes our locals out rival the TOURONS in that deparment.


----------



## lipyanker

FM and Dogg thanks, but whats really funny is that if i were fishing that jetty at the same time and things got crazy I guess this a$$hole from Philly would have been the first one to cover hawghunters back


----------



## RuddeDogg

*yep*

us fisherpeople have to stay together.


----------



## fishinmama

*HawgHunter-we are a nation made up of all walks of life...*

with all due respect, i understand you had a bad experience -- who of us haven't? -- and as you say this may be more true of "inner city" groups than elsewhere....but i have had my share of wonderful experiences in downtown Philly as well...
i mean no disrespect to you but find stereotyping to be biased & discriminatory -- phila is "ALIVE" with culture & sports & restaurants & wonderful things to do, but just like EVERY major urban city, may have some undesirables -- but how do you know where they were from in Phila? -- & does that even matter? -- i used to know some rich kids from "the Main Line" (does that area even exist & carry the cushy weight that it did yrs ago?) -- and just cuz these kids daddy's had $$$ they thought nothing of being arrogant a$$hole$. 
good & bad know no geographic boundaries -- its just like drugs -- you find them in the rich affluent areas as well as the slums -- think we are talking about bad attitudes, that many young adults, no matter their economic standing exhibit...i still thing its more of a peer group pressure thing. Hawg -- i'm not trying to argue with you -- just my .02


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*philly*

in my vast expierience in fishing, and my longitude in fishing the surf in NJ and other areas I would state only this, it is not an opinion, it is a fact.... ahemmmm the good lord loves arseholes, he sure made a lot of em. amen...


----------



## AL_N_VB

hate to complain...but the werst people I deal when I fish w/ are tourist from other states.


----------



## Marksworld

When posting that joke I never meant any disrespect for the people of Philly. It was simply a joke in a NJ section! Like I said if it wasnt for the Philly people (or anyone with a Pa. tag)coming down every yr and visiting their shorehouse. I'd probably be out of work! 


They dont call it VILLAdelphia for nothing


----------



## Flyersfan

Don't expect me to change my opinion, due to the fact I might be in a minority with my view. I've lived around what people in South Jersey call "city people" or people from Philly. Hell 7/8 of Camden County are from Philly. My tolerance for rudeness and general disrespect for people has changed since I've gotten older. I believe that it's important to consider someone else. What those "kids", well they weren't kids they were in their mid to late twenties, maybe thirties, didn't know is that I came Va, paid alot of money in gas and a ferry ride to visit my dad. I just wanted to fish in peace. They had the whole bay to ride their "water croutch rocket", but they took pleasure in screwing with me. It's really OK. I called the Lower Township Police gave a discription of their truck, where they were on Sat. The police will be looking for them to launch on the beach. I just wish I had my cell on Sat. then I really would of got the last laugh.


----------



## Mark G

> Anyway when they saw that their cruisin' close to the jetty was *getting long stares *from me they came closer.


Seems like maybe you added a bit of fuel to the fire with your long stares (whatever that means)

Not saying you didn't have a right to stand your ground, but in that situation where your outnumbered why issue what they obviously took as a challenge. If you didn't make it so obvious that they were getting a rise out of you they might have let it go.

I don't think people are taking issue with whether or not these individuals were behaving like buttheads, they obviously were- labeling everyone from Philly an A$$wipe because of them is where the issue arises of stereotyping.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

Exactly what SurfCat said. 

Before this gets out of hand. We're done here.


----------

